# Netzwerkumgebung leer



## Dickerchen (30. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
ich habe 2 Pc's mit XP Home drauf mit einem LAN-Kabel verbunden. Das Netzwerk funktioniert ohne probleme. Nur die Netzwekumgebung bleibt bei beiden PC's leer. Es ist keine Firewall aktiviert. Auch alle anderen einstellungen sind korrekt. 
Ich suche shon die ganze Zeit nach einer Lösung.

mfg Dickerchen


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (30. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe gerade leider genau das gleiche Problem! :-(

Beide Verbindungen funktionieren und ich bekomme unten rechts in der Leiste das Symbol, dass eine Verbindung besteht, aber die Netzwerkumgebung ist leer und ich kann von keinem der beiden PC´s auf meine Arbeitsgruppe "buero" zugreifen! :-(


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## Sinac (30. Oktober 2004)

Was heißt den "das Nertzwerk funktioniert"?
Haben die Karten einen Link?
Kannst du die Rechner über IP pingen?
Kannst du die Rechner über DNS pingen?
Funktionieren Andere Dienste über das Netz?
Könnt ihr die Recher über die Suche finden?
Oder wenn ihr den Pfad oder IP direkt angebt (\\xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx)?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## xCondoRx (30. Oktober 2004)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kannst du die Rechner über DNS pingen?


PING und DNS sind zwei unterschiedliche Sachen.. DNS löst Namen auf und pingt nicht.. Abgesehen davon hat er keinen DNS Server, also könnte er eh nicht die Namen auflösen um zu pingen.. Es gibt ja nichtmal DNS Namen in seinem Netz ohne DNS Server ..


----------



## Sinac (30. Oktober 2004)

xCondoRx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PING und DNS sind zwei unterschiedliche Sachen.. DNS löst Namen auf und pingt nicht.. Abgesehen davon hat er keinen DNS Server, also könnte er eh nicht die Namen auflösen um zu pingen.. Es gibt ja nichtmal DNS Namen in seinem Netz ohne DNS Server ..



Das DNS und Ping etwas völlig verschiedenes ist ist mir klar.
Aber stimmt schon, das war völlig schwachsinnig ausgedrückt 
Also ich meinte damit ob er die PCs über die Hostnamen pingen kann.
Danke für die Korrektur


----------



## xCondoRx (30. Oktober 2004)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das DNS und Ping etwas völlig verschiedenes ist ist mir klar.
> Aber stimmt schon, das war völlig schwachsinnig ausgedrückt
> Also ich meinte damit ob er die PCs über die Hostnamen pingen kann.
> Danke für die Korrektur


Dann also eher WINS und nicht DNS .. Naja, scheint sich aber eh nicht zu melden


----------



## Dickerchen (30. Oktober 2004)

Anpingen und alles funktioniert. Spieln über LAN (z.B counterstrike) gaht auch. Bei Arbeitsgruppencomputer werden beide PC's bei beiden angezeigt aber wenn ich dort auf den anderen PC doppelklicke sagt es mir das ich keine Berechtigung dazu hab.


----------



## xCondoRx (30. Oktober 2004)

Eigenschaften der LAN-Verbindung anklicken und da mal bei Authentifizierung den Haken rausnehmen..


----------



## Dickerchen (30. Oktober 2004)

Danke für die Hilfe.

Alle variationen des anpingens gehen. Und das mit dem häkchen wegmachen bringt auch nichts.

mfg


----------



## xCondoRx (30. Oktober 2004)

Windwos Firewall ist auch nicht an? Sind denn irgendwelche Ordner auf den beiden PCs freigegeben? Versuch doch mal auf einem der beiden PCs zusätzlich das Benutzerkonto vom anderen anzulegen.. Gleichen Namen, gleiches Passwort..


----------



## Dickerchen (31. Oktober 2004)

Keine Firewall. Ordner sind freigegeben aber ich habe bemerkt, dass PC2 auch seine eigenen Freigaben nicht anzeigt.


----------



## totuto (2. November 2004)

Grüss dich 

Ist der Dienst "Datei- und Druckerfreigabe für Microsft-Netzwerke" installiert und aktiviert?


----------

